# Wordpress hosting from hostround ...



## Lastio (May 16, 2017)

How do you find Wordpress hosting from hostround.com? 
They were advised me to try as the best in hosting Wordpress blogs with, is that true? 
How do they work in reality?


----------



## Jonathan (May 16, 2017)

The domain was just registered back in October.


```
Created on 2016-10-12
```

So they've been around less than a year.


----------



## Lee (May 16, 2017)

I reckon you are a cheeky spammer, no opinion on your host.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 16, 2017)

Anyone who is looking for a good host for WordPress should consider not only the host, but just how tied to WP they are. Websites which say you can install WP are different than those who actively watch the development, can patch on the fly, and handle the latest XMLRPC abuse of the day. You're going to pay for a managed WP host. A $4/mo or so is _*not*_ going to be on the grade of WP Engine.


----------



## Jonathan (May 16, 2017)

Lee said:


> I reckon you are a cheeky spammer, no opinion on your host.



I figured as much too, but didn't find a hard link in my quick search so I entertained it


----------



## risharde (May 16, 2017)

True... but I hope my new cPanel will change that as it develops



WasNotWSS said:


> Anyone who is looking for a good host for WordPress should consider not only the host, but just how tied to WP they are. Websites which say you can install WP are different than those who actively watch the development, can patch on the fly, and handle the latest XMLRPC abuse of the day. You're going to pay for a managed WP host. A $4/mo or so is _*not*_ going to be on the grade of WP Engine.


----------



## WasNotWSS (May 17, 2017)

risharde said:


> True... but I hope my new cPanel will change that as it develops



I looked at your plugin, and it does look promising. At first, I assumed you had meant a stock CPanel installation and I was ready to go off on a diatribe.  Of course, I won't derail further by stating the fact that there's not only a use, but a need for your product is just proof that the wrong CMS won the war.


----------



## risharde (May 17, 2017)

WasNotWSS said:


> I looked at your plugin, and it does look promising. At first, I assumed you had meant a stock CPanel installation and I was ready to go off on a diatribe.  Of course, I won't derail further by stating the fact that there's not only a use, but a need for your product is just proof that the wrong CMS won the war.



Hey WasNotWSS, I really appreciate your response and I actually agree with what you are saying regarding the CMS. At the same time, the WP security team, which I have dealt with once while doing a free plugin was really strict regarding their code audits (It was a painful experience to get my plugin approved even though the code was safe in my opinion) - most of the problems seem to stem from the external plugins and themes... the lack of updating to latest core etc which have been mostly rectified. In the end, I've learnt that the most marketed, advertised and subsequently adopted product is the winner. Unfortunately other good CMS or just pure code gets thrown away because of it which is such a shame sometimes.

With that being said, I'll try not continue to derail this thread lol


----------



## Lee (May 17, 2017)

That plugin does look quite neat, to be honest.


----------



## risharde (May 17, 2017)

Thanks Lee, appreciate your feedback, today I have been in beast mode. A new version with even more cool features is coming out later today. I'll post a follow up on the original thread here with the updates. I'm adding a feature to do updates to plugins and core from within cPanel in this new version! This cPanel plugin was way overdue, I had this thought a year ago and never got around to it. I'm hoping it will help cPanel hosters to reduce their support time, help new Wordpress users who don't know how to do some of the advanced stuff to stay up-to-date security-wise AND perhaps bring in some profits (but as you can see, the price is pretty cheap) lol


----------



## rmcdougal01 (May 17, 2017)

@risharde I'll say that the price is not the most important part when choosing a hosting company as you might save some money now but losing customers is going to be worst down the line.

Keep in mind that hosting WordPress is just hosting another website vulnerable to the same PHP bugs as any other PHP application and it is very difficult to come up with one size fit all solution, just think about how many different themes, plugins and add-ons to WordPress are out here to ensure one specific setup is going to fit them all.


----------



## risharde (May 17, 2017)

rmcdougal01 said:


> @risharde I'll say that the price is not the most important part when choosing a hosting company as you might save some money now but losing customers is going to be worst down the line.
> 
> Keep in mind that hosting WordPress is just hosting another website vulnerable to the same PHP bugs as any other PHP application and it is very difficult to come up with one size fit all solution, just think about how many different themes, plugins and add-ons to WordPress are out here to ensure one specific setup is going to fit them all.



Good point indeed there regarding PHP itself


----------



## CenTex Hosting (May 17, 2017)

really if you are looking for a wordpress host IMO WP Engine has that one locked down. I am not sure you will find another web host that is 100% dedicated to wordpress hosting.


----------



## Orestock (May 24, 2017)

Do not compromise what had been planned about for the web site just to meet the level of what can just be offered with the cheap web hosting package. Try to search for other cheap web hosting packages that offer the applications needed for the web site. If you ask me, I have several clients hosting their wordpress blogs at hostwinds ssd shared hosting account. They are satisfied. Hope you will be too.


----------



## LusoVPS. (May 31, 2017)

What are their security measures and server backup protocols?


----------



## Infergnome (May 31, 2017)

How long has the web host been in business? Have they changed management/ ownership in that time or, more importantly, recently?


----------



## Catfivesens (May 31, 2017)

Website hosting is more accessible than ever before in the history of the internet. There's no need to be a programming genius or a code expert. As a matter of fact, you don't need to know any of that. With the customer support capabilities and instant information access, anyone can get a website started.


----------



## WasNotWSS (Jun 1, 2017)

Catfivesens said:


> Website hosting is more accessible than ever before in the history of the internet. There's no need to be a programming genius or a code expert. As a matter of fact, you don't need to know any of that. With the customer support capabilities and instant information access, anyone can get a website started.



This is precisely what defines the underlying difference between a summer host, and a professional.


----------

